# Crystal black : problème désinstallation



## Candyce (15 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai encore fait une bêtise (pas taper), j'ai voulu bidouiller le thème de mon mac avec crystal black. Mais je me suis retrouvée avec un truc immonde (des pommes jaunes un peu partout, notamment dans les barres de saisies etc...). j'ai voulu le désinstaller malheureusement, une fois le processus achevé et le redémarrage, c'est toujours là et je ne sais plus quoi faire...

Je n'arrive pas à faire de time machine (je n'ai pas la main sur restaurer dans l'option "entrer dans time machine).

Je suis complètement perdue... Promis, après ça j'arrête mes bêtises =S

Crystal black 1.0 via un fichier dmg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

Tu ne précises pas comment tu as procédé exactement pour désinstaller Crystal Black. As-tu suivi la démarche indiquée dans le manuel ?


_To uninstall Crystal Black, select "Uninstall Crystal Black" from the global menu. *Do not attempt to uninstall Crystal Black manually. *During installation, the CB installer makes various changes to your system defaults, including swapping out the default system graphics files. These defaults and files are restored by the uninstall program. Removing CB components manually willtherefore not completely restore your system to its original state. You must use the CB uninstaller program to ensure that all of CB's customizations are removed and your system restored to its original configuration.__You can also run the standalone application, *CrystalBlackUninstaller.app*, which is stored in the /Library/Application Support/ MarsThemes/CrystalBlack/Other Components/ folder._​​http://crystalclear.musingsfrommars.org/crystalblack/UsersGuide.pdf​
​


----------



## Candyce (15 Août 2011)

J'ai suivi les instructions du "user guide" donc je ne l'ai pas fait manuellement : j'avais lancé le dmg et choisi la désinstallation.
J'ai trouvé le problème sur le net (en anglais... j'ai réussi à traduire, c'est un exploit xD) : il n'est pas compatible avec LION; il a donc endommagé les "fichiers graphiques" de Lion en s'installant (voilà pourquoi le thème était affreux).

J'ai réussi à faire une TM (heureusement que j'en avais fait une hier soir !!) et tout est redevenu normal (ouf !). Mais au moins ce sujet servira peut être à toutes les personnes désirant installer CB :
1.0 : Leopard.
1.1 : Snow Leopard.

A quand la 1.2 donc ? ^^ même si je ne suis pas prête de retoucher à un truc du genre xD A moins que nous n'ayez un logiciel simple d'utilisation et sans risque sous la main ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2011)

Ben voui... Le manuel était clair à cet égard :_Crystal Black 1.1 can be installed on Mac OS X 10.7 ("Lion"), but you will find its performance buggy and the theming far from complete. At the present time I do not plan to develop a fully functional version of Crystal Black for Lion. If you have the previous version of Crystal Black (1.0), do not attempt to install it on Lion, as doing so will likely corrupt Lion's system graphics._​Tout est bien qui finit bien cependant.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2011)

Est-ce qu'un seul macuser, adepte de customisation, n'a pas, un jour, planté sa machine ?

:confuses:

Avec l'expérience, on acquiert quelques réflexes, notamment de toujours sauvegarder les fichiers ou le dossier qu'on veut modifier et de les garder en lieu sûr.


----------



## Candyce (16 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Est-ce qu'un seul macuser, adepte de customisation, n'a pas, un jour, planté sa machine ?
> 
> :confuses:
> 
> Avec l'expérience, on acquiert quelques réflexes, notamment de toujours sauvegarder les fichiers ou le dossier qu'on veut modifier et de les garder en lieu sûr.



Heureusement que j'avais pensé à faire tout ça... La petite TM de la veille m'a bien sauvé la mise. Toutefois, j'avais pris des précautions complètement inutiles : j'avais créé un nouvel utilisateur sur lequel j'avais procédé à mes changements... sauf qu'ils se sont répercutés sur ma session principale; du coup, ça n'a servi à rien >.<

Avez vous des applications simples et sans danger pour customiser (un peu) mac os compatibles Lion ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2011)

Quelques outils - pour moi, c'est juste une expérience personnelle, il y en a d'autres :

- CandyBar (payant) compatible Mac OS Lion pour les icônes et le dock
- TinkerTool (freeware) pour modifier quelques paramètres
- GeekTool pour mettre à peu près tout ce que tu veux sur le bureau

- ThemePark lorsqu'il sera compatible - ce que j'espère sous peu, car cela me manque.

et tu trouveras plein d'idées et d'envies dans la rubrique "coup de cur"...


----------



## Candyce (16 Août 2011)

D'accord, merci beaucoup !! Maintenant j'ai peur de faire d'autres boulettes ^^'

En attendant, j'ai voulu changer le fond d'écran du finder en appliquant une image. malheureusement, je n'arrive pas à faire en sorte que ce soit dans l'ensemble du finder (j'ai l'impression que les menus racines ne veulent pas rester avec cette image en fond d'écran xD). Pourtant je mets bien appliquer comme valeur par défaut... Une idée ?


----------



## Ogrinh (7 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde !!!

C'est mon premier post sur ce forum, et pour cause: j'ai environ 4 jours d'ancienneté sur Mac...  ... Je me souhaite donc la Bienvenue... Merci... 

Bon alors avant tout, je tiens a vous prévenir: je suis un GROS, mais alors un très GROS BOULET !!! 

J'ai attentivement lu ce topic, et j'ai tout compris *soulagement*... j'étais plein de préjugés sur les mac-users, ravi de m'apercevoir qu'on parle la même langue.

En fait, ce que j'ai surtout compris, ben c'est que je suis dans la M.... jusqu'au cou -_-'

J'ai eu exactement le même soucis que toi Candyce (jusque dans la couleur des pommes, c'est dingue !!!), sauf que là ou çà se complique, c'est que contrairement à toi, je n'avais pas effectué de Time Machine (en fait je viens d'en découvrir l'existence ^^), je n'en ai jamais fait... C'est con, je sais, mais c'est moi... Donc je fais comment là ?

Donc là je sais plus... J'hésite... Je revend mon Macbook à un p'tit aveugle ? Ou bien je me pend avec le chargeur ?

Si quelqu'un détient une solution, je vous en supplie, donnez-la moi, ou bien vendez-la moi... J'suis prêt à tout... vraiment à tout...

Merci


----------



## Candyce (8 Septembre 2011)

Sous quel système tourne ton mac ? Snow leopard je suppose (tu parles de macbook). Donc le mieux est de faire une clean install en ayant bien sauvegardé tes documents au préalable afin de repartir sur un système entièrement propre et de réinstaller snow leopard grâce aux dvd fournis avec ta machine. Il a de nombreux tutos sur le forum


----------



## Ogrinh (8 Septembre 2011)

Kikoo

Je fonctionne sous Lion, sur macbook pro effectivement.

Le problème, c'est que je n'ai pas de CD d'installation de l'OSX.

Comment faire donc, sans désinstaller mon Lion ?


----------



## Candyce (8 Septembre 2011)

Il y a une mini recovery (une partition à part). un ptit tour sur la FAQ t'expliquera comment y accéder et comment faire une clean install


----------



## Palash-18 (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous, Candyce j'ai exactement le meme problème j'ai voulu installer Crystal Black, sauf que depuis que j'ai redémarrer mon mac j'ai le meme affichage que toi ( point d'interrogation partout ... ) mais en plus je ne peux plus ouvrir mon finder ou mes applications, rien ne marche mis a part itunes puis safari, j'ai procéder à la désinstallation de CB dans la barre du haut, j'ai ensuite redémarrer mais rien n'y fais le Skin est toujours présent, l'autre gros problème c'est que je n'ai encore effectuer aucunes sauvegarde, toutes mes photos/vidéos/musiques/documents sont stockés seulement dans mon Macbook, si quelqu'un connais une solution a mon problème ce serait super car la honnêtement je suis perdu et bien dégouté ...  :'( Merci d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (5 Février 2012)

Hello.

Lis le deuxième post.


> *Do not attempt to uninstall Crystal Black manually.*
> You can also run the standalone application, CrystalBlackUninstaller.app, which is stored in the /Library/Application Support/MarsThemes/ CrystalBlack/Other Components/ folder



Bonne chance.


----------



## Palash-18 (5 Février 2012)

Oui le probleme c'est que j'ai fais glisser le dossier Crystal Black depuis spotlight dans la corbeille puis vider la corbeille --' appelez moi le roi des boulets ...


----------



## wath68 (5 Février 2012)

Ce que je tenterai, mais ça n'engage que moi :
essayer de réinstaller CrystalMachin puis le désinstaller *proprement*.


----------



## 4ever*fun (6 Février 2012)

J'ai vu votre problème en tant qu'invité et comme j'ai eu le même problème, je me suis dit que m'inscrire afin de vous aidez serait le mieux. J'ai eu les points d'interrogation partout, je n'arrivait plus à rien faire, ni ouvrir mon finder, ni ouvrir différentes applications. Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé a été de réinstaller Lion, durant le redémarrage il faut accéder au menu, il faut cliquez sur C durant le redémarrage si je me rappel bien et de réinstaller Lion ou a partir d'une sauvegarde de votre ordinateur, moi j'ai eu la malchance de ne pas avoir de sauvegarde, mais j'avais plusieurs des mes choses sur des clé usb, etc. C'est vraiment le seul moyen, j'avais même été mené mon ordinateur chez un réparateur qui n'avait rien trouvé.

Bonne chance!


----------



## emmanuelle87 (9 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai eu exactement le même problème que vous sous OS X . Mais je suis vraiment débutante en informatique, et je ne comprends ce qu'est une TM ? Merci de m'aider.

J'ai eu le malheur d'installer un programme du nom de Crystal Black. Je n'arrive pas à le désinstaller, bien que j'ai suivit tous les conseils. Ce problème ayant déjà été posté, j'ai été voir de quoi il en retournait. 
Il faudrait faire une "TM". J'ai cru comprendre que c'était pour réinitialiser le mac. Cela ne risque-"til pas de tout effacer ? Comment procède t'on ? 
Je vous serai vraiment vraiment très très reconnaissante si vous pouviez m'aider svp, parce que pour poursuivre dans mon malheur, ce n'est pas mon ordinateur.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2014)

déjà commence par regarder si là
Bibliotheque//Application Support/MarsThemes/ CrystalBlack/Other Components/ 

t'as pas ..le desinstallateur de ce machin
ce fichier
CrystalBlackUninstaller.app


----------



## mokuchley (9 Novembre 2014)

Il faudrait faire une "TM"
=>non, il aurait fallu faire une time machine au prealable

car si vous la faite maintenant , crystal black fera partit de cette misea jour de TM

avez vous ultérieurement déjà utilisé TM ?
si oui, alors vous pouvez revenir a un etat anterieur

TM et les clones et les sauvegardes diverses doive etre fait avant de telecharger ou installer du nouveau materiel


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2014)

emmanuelle87 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai eu le malheur d'installer un programme du nom de Crystal Black. .


avant ca essaye de vraiment le desinstaller
(voir autre fil)
Crystal black : problème désinstallation
---
TM  c'est un acronyme pour Time Machine
logiciel de sauvegarde externe déjà installé sur ton mac

( tu tapes time machine dans l'aide du mac et tu as les explications)


----------



## emmanuelle87 (9 Novembre 2014)

J'ai suivi tout cela jusqu'à MarsTheme, mais après cette étape je n'ai que deux dossiers "Common" et "Plugins" (désolée d'avance je suis une horreur en informatique). Déjà essayé de désinstaller,mais ça ne change rien.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2014)

le manuel ( actuel) est très clair
 la desinstall est prévue !
elle est même au menu de l'interface dans l'Aide de CCI
 il y a  au menu Aide de CCI
je cite
 tips , help  , contact, licence , update et..*.uninstall CCI*

donc il faut simuler une Reinstall de crystal bidule
et ensuite desinstaller


----------



## emmanuelle87 (9 Novembre 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses. Le problème,c'est que ce n'est pas mon ordi,je ne sais donc pas à quand remonte la dernière sauvegarde. Est-on sur que cette sauvegarde est fiable, et que je retrouverai tous dans le même état  qu'avant ? Et comment réinitialiser mon mac ? J'ai lu sur différents sites qu'il fallait réaliser un clonage, mais je suppose que si je clone maintenant mon ordinateur, j'aurai encore le même problème au démarrage,non ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2014)

emmanuelle87 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses. Le problème,c'est que ce n'est pas mon ordi,je ne sais donc pas à quand remonte la dernière sauvegarde.


se renseigner
et si c'est pas "ton ordi" ce serait à son proprio d'agir



> Est-on sur que cette sauvegarde est fiable, et que je retrouverai tous dans le même état  qu'avant ?


ca dépend de ce qu'on fait

comme le but c'est de se débarrasser d'un truc, il n'est pas question de tout remettre comme avant
(au sens avant sauvegarde)

d'ailleurs tu devrais re tenter de désinstaller proprement  le machin, j'ai redonné la  bonne procédure et normalement ca devrait suffire



> Et comment réinitialiser mon mac ?


ben faudrait savoir
c'est ton mac ou pas ton mac?



> J'ai lu sur différents sites qu'il fallait réaliser un clonage, mais je suppose que si je clone maintenant mon ordinateur, j'aurai encore le même problème au démarrage,non ?


les sauvegardes ( TM ou clone ) ne sont que des sauvegardes
rien oblige à tout en reprendre


----------

